# Either really smart or ????



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

This is silly question but I've been wondering about it for two weeks so thought I'd see if anyon had an opinion...Ty is pad trained and very rarely has an "accident", never poops anywhere but his pad. I'm pretty fastidious about keeping his pad clean and when he poops I immediately scoop it up, deposit it in the toilet and flush it, often while he's still standing there. He'll follow me to the bathroom. 

A couple weeks ago I had some minor surgery which kept me in bed for a few days. Ty was my "bed buddy" and stuck like glue 24/7 and was amazingly calm and quiet while I recovered. One thing he also did that had me in hysterics and stopped as soon as I was up and around was that I kept finding his poop BY THE TOILET in the bathroom!

Do you suppose he actually thought he was "helping" by making his deposits closer to the toilet where he knew they belonged????? He's back to using the pad as usual now that I'm up and around.









I didn't know whether to tell him he was good or not!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I love that story....That is just precious.... I'm thinking he was trying to help you out!! That is just so cute!!!


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I think he was just trying the help. 
Tucker has been doing it to. My husband loves it, I think it's just another mess for me to clean. But since he started, I just put him a pad in there. 
I guess he figures he should use the bathroom in the bathroom, since he does not see his mom and dad using the bathroom in the kitchen.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwww that is the cutest story, just goes to show how considerate our little fluffs can be







I am pretty sure he was trying to help out


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh that is so cute...he was helping his mommy


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I agree...I think he thought he was helping get it closer to where it actually belonged.


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

Agree with the majority. I think he was trying to be helpful. This is a very sweet story.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I agree...I think he thought he was helping get it closer to where it actually belonged.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so cute!! My Joplin must think hers are fire logs. She helps by pooping on the fireplace brick


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

They are just so smart....and even more loving. Yours definately is both and I agree, he was trying to help his mommy out in her time of need.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=155912
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)




----------

